

Why aren't more college students on LinkedIn? - jkolko
http://roe.myedu.com/research/why-arent-more-college-students-on-linkedin/

======
daughart
Do people benefit from LinkedIn? I know I have been pulling back for a while
in terms of the amount of information I share about myself on the internet. I
have seen that I don't really benefit from giving Facebook my data - even in
terms of personal enjoyment. I have received many LinkedIn invites - they're
from people I know personally and/or people I could not potentially have a
career-based relationship with. What's the point?

